# هندسة اجهزة طبية + تخصص معدات طبية



## همزة مهندس (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

سمعت انو هناك اختلاف بين تخصص هندسة اجهزة طبية و معدات طبية .. :10:

وماادري بالضبط ايش الفرق اللي بينهم !! :79:

اللي عندو فكرة عن التخصصين السابقين يفيدني ويفيد بقية الاخوة الاعضاء ..

شكرا جزيلا لكم ..


----------



## همزة مهندس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

وش هالملتقى ولا رد واااااااااااحد  
:86: :86: :86: :86:


----------



## طريق مغلق (18 مارس 2010)

نفس الاستفسار يراودني؟


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (18 مارس 2010)

تم الرد سابقا على هذا الموضوع

راجعوا صفحات المنتدى


----------



## ahmadba (20 مارس 2010)

عزيزي اكاديمياً 
لا يوجد سوى تخصص اجهزة طبية
اما قول اجهزة او معدات طبية فهي مصطلحات لكلمة واحدة
المعدة هي جهاز
اي لا فارق


----------



## biomed_salman (16 أبريل 2010)

Dear engineers;
clinical engineer define as engineer who work for technical support and trouble shooting مهندس معدات طبية
biomedical engineer defne as research engineer in field of design and production of medical equipment مهندس اجهزة طبية


----------



## al-gabali (27 سبتمبر 2012)

أهلا وسهلا بكم


----------



## samehshosha (28 سبتمبر 2012)

هل جهاز الاسنان هام فى المستشفيات السعوديه


----------

